

Ask HN: Do you have a favorite TODO list manager? - DiabloD3

I was considering Todoist because its supported on virtually everything (Firefox, Chrone, iPhone, Android, OSX and Windows, and I bet the Windows app works in Wine) and even has an HTML5 webapp with offline support.<p>However, Remember The Milk and Any.Do also look like strong contenders. Any.Do lacks Firefox support, and Remember The Milk lacks both Chrome and Firefox.<p>So, how does everyone else just GSD?
======
jboynyc
I've got the Astrid app on my phone (liked it so much I paid for the premium
features), and it syncs with my Google Tasks, Calendar, etc. I mostly handle
TODO items on my phone, which sends me frequent (!) notifications when things
are overdue.

------
mflindell
I have found that Dessk has a great interface for prioritising the tasks I
need to get done. Includes a calendar, documents and contact manager too

------
DiabloD3
Op here. HN won't let me edit my post after this much time.

I finally got around to looking at Todoist. All the apps are really just what
looks like Adobe AIR apps, and they make you pay for SSL support, exporting
data, and reminders.

I think I'll go look at Any.do and RememberTheMilk instead.

------
nasir
I also use Any.Do. I just use it on my phone and so there is no need of
browser support for me.

